# Newbie Control Room Acoustic Treatment help



## perry73 (Feb 8, 2014)

Hello everyone, my name is Gianluca and I'm writing from Italy. 
I turned a basement into a recording studio, but I need a hand to the Control Room acoustic treatment. 
Floor, ceiling and walls are covered with wood. Under the wood there is a layer of lead, polystyrene and moisture resistant material. 
The dimensions are: 
Length: 4m 
Width: 2.56mt 
Height: 2.7 meters 
I would like to build all by myself (DIY) with a budget of EUR 800 

I hope I have said it all. 
Attached is the floor plan of the study and a photo of the current positioning of monitors 

I have no experience in the field of acoustic treatment, can you help me??


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

You should investigate finding the target decay time for your room. Calculate what the 'as built' spectrum looks like. Then you need to address ceiling (100mm minimum overhead/reflections) and the same at side wall reflections. Then look at what is left to bring the decay time into line. Almost certainly some bass control will be required.


----------



## perry73 (Feb 8, 2014)

Thank you bpape for the fast reply.
I have no idea how to do find the target decay time, and the other thing you have mentioned.
The problem is that I'm very very newbie for acoustic treatments, because I usually go in recording studios where the acoustic treatment is already installed
I have a BCM8000 Behringer as a measurement mic...to start.....but unfortunately I need a step by step help or similar 
Thanx 
G


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

You can go to www.bobgolds.com and put in your room dimensions. It will show you the target decay time for a couple of different targets pending what the room is used for.

Sorry - not a topic or something that I can do in a forum post.


----------



## perry73 (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanx
G


----------

